# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Ed's Bait



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cooler temps continued to improve ice conditions this past week on Devils 
Lake. Most anglers are now reporting 10-15 inches of ice in most areas of the 
lake. People still need to be extremely careful around bridges, near trees, 
and around pressure ridges. While a few people are starting to drive on the 
lake, we still recommend anglers use atv's or snowmobiles. As for fishing, the 
walleye fishing's been fairly good. Anglers are catching fish in the early 
morning and evening hours. The better spots have been Mission Bay along the 
old railroad bed or the gravel pits; East Bay near the 20 bridge, the trees 
across from Camp Grafton, the Acorn Ridge area, and the Stromme Addition area; 
the south end of Black Tiger; Rocky & Military Points; the point near the Dome 
house on the Main Bay; the very north end of Creel Bay; the north end of Six 
Mile Bay; all of the bridge areas (use extreme caution as there's moving water 
in these areas); Haley's Hump and the Golden Highway. Anglers are using 
sonars, buckshot rattle spoons, and jigging raps tipped with minnow heads. 
Perch fishing continues to be unusually slow. A few perch are being caught in 
Skadsen's Bay and near the Dome house, but not in any numbers. Pike fishing's 
been good in the area. Anglers are catching pike in the north end of Six Mile, 
Wolfords Bay, Lake Irvin north of Churches Ferry, and the Mauvee Coulee near 
Churches Ferry. Anglers are using smelt or herring with tip ups or 
spearfishing. Good Luck & have a safe and enjoyable New
Years!!!


----------

